# Pups auf dem Hexenpfad



## Rockyalex! (5. April 2008)

Als ich biketechnisch noch ein kleiner Pups war und Stellen wie zum Beispiel die *Treppe Nr.2 auf dem Hexenpfad *nicht fahren konnte, hab ich mir *Herausforderungen* gesucht und an diesen geübt, bis ichs konnte oder es bleiben lassen...

Nicht so der Pups, der sich in dieser Woche auf dem Hexenpfad rumgetrieben hat und dort
die einzige schwierige Stelle entschärft hat.

Der oberste, die Treppe stabilisierende Stein, war anscheinend irgendeinem Idioten im Weg, der Angst um sein Pedal hatte.

Am Dienstag Abend um 21 Uhr bin ich runtergefahren, da war er noch an der richtigen Stelle! 
Eben musste ich trotz strömenden Regens feststellen, dass die *fahrbare Linie* im oberen Bereich *dreimal* so breit geworden ist...

Dies war die einzige S4 Stelle, die ich innerhalb einer Stunde erreichen konnte, 
Danke
Alex


----------



## stasi (5. April 2008)

schau mal in den "koblenz"-thread, ab post #844
eine steinigung waere in diesem falle wohl die richtige maßnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegfried (6. April 2008)

Der oberste, die Treppe stabilisierende Stein, war anscheinend irgendeinem Idioten im Weg, der Angst um sein Pedal hatte. 

Ich finde es seltsam, das einige Zeitgenossen einfach an fremden Eigentum " Hand" anlegen. Was würden diese Personen wohl sagen, wenn ein Fremder sich an ihren Eigentum zu schaffen machen ?.
 PS. Die Treppen und Mauern in diesem Gelände waren mal eine Weinbergsanlage die aufgegeben wurden.

Gruß.


----------



## Rockyalex! (6. April 2008)

Hab den Beitrag grad gelesen. War wohl am Dienstag schon, aber bei Nacht siehts man halt nicht so gut (Stichwort Herausforderung...).

Der Stein ist bei Weinbergstreppen nie Handflächengroß; er stützt und hält die kleineren unter ihm. 

Und das alles von einem, der stolz drauf ist mal alleine seine Kette gewechselt zu haben.  vgl. Beitrag...
Technikseminar, ist das nächste Stichwort bei dem ich lachen müsste.
Der Techniklehrer sollte euch/dir mal beibringen den Weg nicht zurechtzubiegen.

Stein wieder hinlegen wäre eine gute Idee. Will ich sehen, wie LifeisaGamble das hinbekommt. Schwerer als eine Kette zu wechseln ists auf jeden Fall.
Alex


----------



## LifesAGamble (6. April 2008)

ich glaub's echt nich...hauptsache die leute dumm anmachen...anstatt normal zu posten...soll ich euch den felsendom von jerusalem dahinbauen?oder stonehenge?

...und natürlich sollte jeder biker, sobald er sich in seinem leben sein erstes mtb kauft die technik komplett verstehen und sich nich freuen wenn er nach und nach was lernt...klar!

Daumen hoch für diesen thread!


----------



## Single-Trail (6. April 2008)

Naja ich gehe mal davon aus, dass LivesAGamble sich nicht im klaren darüber war wie viel diese Stelle einigen hier bedeutet und keinem etwas böses wollte. Das Beste wird wohl sein, wenn er versucht das ganze wieder halbwegs so hinzubiegen wie es vorher gewesen ist. 

Muss ja nicht sein das es wegen nem Stein Zoff unter uns gibt, oder?  

Hoffe L. bekommts wieder so hin wie es war. Wenn nicht, kann ich auch gerne mitkommen und versuchen zu helfen war schon länger nicht mehr beim H. Pfad 

liebe Grüße, Martin


----------



## stasi (7. April 2008)

eine herausfordernde stelle dem eigenen unvermoegen anzupassen.. - ein no-go.
keinerlei einsicht zu zeigen.. - traurig.
die angelegenheit ins laecherliche ziehen zu wollen (zitate).. - realitaetsverlust.


			
				LifesAGamble schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht können wir ja noch unten paar spitze steine hinlegen, etwas stacheldraht oder was anderen ganz natürliches, dann wirds noch interessanter





			
				LifesAGamble schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich euch den felsendom von jerusalem dahinbauen?oder stonehenge?



ich mache mir die welt widde widde wie sie mir gefaellt.. - aber bitte nicht wald/natur.


----------



## Flo17 (7. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich denke auch das Alex grundsätzlich recht hat, die Herausforderung besteht darin eine schwere Stelle fahrtechnisch zu knacken.
Das erfordert natürlich etwas Geduld. Und es gibt manche die Klappen mal und dann 2 Monate wieder nicht. Sicherlich gibt es irgendwo Grenzen, auch ich hab bestimmt schon mal eine kleine Veränderung am Trail vorgenommen, um eine Stelle fahrbar zu machen. Gerade auf stark genutzten Wegen halte ich dies aber für kritisch.
Außerdem gibts im Netz eine ganze Menge Möglichkeiten sich davon zu überzeugen was mit der richtigen Fahrtechnik möglich ist. (siehe z.B. Vertrider) Das Motto sollte also lauten üben, üben und nochmal üben., ruhig mal mit stärkeren Leuten fahren und sich bei denen was abschauen.

Gruss Flo


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. April 2008)

ohjee... 
also bevor ihr nachts nicht mehr schlafen könnt...was erwartet ihr denn jetzt von mir? soll ich mich aus dem forum abmelden?


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. April 2008)

nur komisch dass das schon sonntags war...vllt sollte man sich vorher schlau machen um die leute auch mit den richtigen indizien dumm anmachen kann...
und warum man dann selber den stein wieder richtig hinlegt...neee, lieber schön im forum was schreiben...nich mit der person selber drüber reden...naja, gibt ja genug biker in KO, dass man sich nich über den weg fährt...
danke nochma!


----------



## Nakamur (7. April 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ohjee...
> also bevor ihr nachts nicht mehr schlafen könnt...was erwartet ihr denn jetzt von mir? soll ich mich aus dem forum abmelden?



Das du den Weg wieder in seinen ursprünglichen Zustand bringst?
Auch auf dem F-Pfad wurde auch schon rumgemurkst, z.B. Spitzkehren abgekürzt, Bäume abgesägt um den Weg schneller fahren zu können, bzw. weil einfach die Fahrtechnik nicht da ist um die Kehren fahren zu können.

Dadurch wird die Erosion gefördert und gibt Ärger mit Wanderern (und Leuten,  die diese Kehren fahren können).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (7. April 2008)

dann legt doch einfach mal selber hand an leute. kanndas was er getan hat auch nicht unterstützen aber warum nur rumheulen. bringt ja auch nix.

wenn ihr das einfach wieder in den ursprünglichen zusatnd versetzt ist diese diskussio unnötig.

wenn unsere dh strecke platt gemacht wird, gucken wir uns die auch nicht an und gucken wie wir um die kautten hindernisse rumfahren können. wir bauen sie wieder auf.


----------



## stasi (7. April 2008)

dies soll/te sicher keine diskussion werden, sondern vielmehr den verursacher auf sein fehlverhalten aufmerksam machen.. ihn sensibilisieren..
(wie man es auch im "ripp"-thread mit dir versuchte)
einsicht ist leider in beiden faellen nicht zu erkennen.

bzgl. 'rueckbau':


> wenn ihr das einfach wieder in den ursprünglichen zusatnd versetzt ist diese diskussio unnötig.





> und warum man dann selber den stein wieder richtig hinlegt...neee, lieber schön im forum was schreiben..



im falle eines rueckbaus kaeme der -einsichtige- verursacher bestimmt nicht nochmal auf die idee, ein 'hinderniss' zu beseitigen.. 

ergo, haende gehoeren an den lenker.


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. April 2008)

okay, diskussion hin oder her...hab nicht wirklich nachgedacht...und die folgen sind mir auch nich bewusst gewesen,dass so ein rummel drum gemacht wird...
nächstes ma weiß ich's besser...
ich weiß ja wo der stein liegt, und wenn er bis zum WE nicht wieder da liegt, mach ich das.

also...Sorry!


----------



## pfohlenrolle (7. April 2008)

Na bitte, geht doch. 
Vielleicht sollte ich schnell hin, um die Treppe (wenn auch im modified mod) zur Abwechslung mal zu fahren


----------



## Tiger 2001 (7. April 2008)

Grüezi,

ich wollte ja eigentlich nichts mehr zu den Beiträgen die in der letzten Zeit hier im lokalen Forum so hitzig geführt werden schreiben. Aber in dem Fall konnte ich's doch nicht lassen.

Es gibt sicher noch einige Trails an Mosel, Lahn und Rhein die noch nicht jeder kennt. Ich für meinen Teil werde die, die ich kenne nur noch den Bikern zeigen die auch vernünftig und sorgsam damit umgehen.

Fakt ist, dass auch die Fahrlinie im Hexenpfad sehr ausgefahren ist. Geht es so weiter ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit wann der Trail für Biker gesperrt wird, und da ist die Steinaktion sicher nicht hilfreich. Der Hexenpfad wird von einigen Bürgern aus Winningen gepflegt, und denen wird das alles auffallen. Hab schon mal mit einem letzten Sommer eine Diskussion im Hexenpfad geführt und versucht ihn zu überzeugen, dass wir nichts kaputt machen. Mit der Steinaktion könnte man nun sehr schwer argumentieren und überzeugen. Ich würde sagen der Verursacher sollte schnellstens den Stein an die alte Stelle zurückbauen und zukünftig sorgsamer sein.

Nun noch ein Wort zum Fischerpfad, da wird sogar die Spitzkehre an der Bank abgekürzt, und der untere Teil mit den Kehren hat seinen Reitz durch die weiteren Kurvenradien verloren. Das finde ich auch sehr bedenklich und schade.

Bis dann auf den uns noch verbleibenden Trails...

GT


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. April 2008)

dann sollte am besten keiner mehr mtb fahren...oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirnie (7. April 2008)

Raffst du nicht das du einfach nur den Stein hinlegen solltest, dan sind alle wieder glücklich und zufrieden!! Dir wird sicher keiner den Kopf ab reissen!!

Lass die Sache auf sich beruhen und gut ist!!

und ich denke nicht das du jetzt unbedingt heute oder morgen noch auf den HP musst!! Versuch ihn einfach in deine nächste Tour zu verbinden und richte die Stelle wieder her!!


----------



## Rockyalex! (7. April 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> dann sollte am besten keiner mehr mtb fahren...oder?



Da dachte ich grad noch jetzt wir alles gut! Du baust alles zurück und wirst ein Stück erwachsener; dann so ein Spruch. Wie alt bist du? 


@agrohardtail_So einfach gehts leider nicht mit dem zurückbauen_ 

*Schön, dass sich doch einige Biker gemeldet haben und die Ansicht über Trails mit mir teilen*
Gruss Alex


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. April 2008)

ich hab meinen fehler ja eingesehen! auf jeden fall! und morgen werd ich auch   an die stelle gondeln...
aber ich mein, jeder trail der wie der f-pfad häufig(!) gefahren wird verändert sich nunmal...die kurven werden breiter, steine lösen sich ab...das is doch normal, oder seh ich da wieder was falsch?


----------



## stasi (7. April 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab meinen fehler ja eingesehen! auf jeden fall!


das bezweifle ich:


			
				LifesAGamble schrieb:
			
		

> die kurven werden breiter, steine lösen sich ab...das is doch normal, oder seh ich da wieder was falsch?


quizfrage: wer hat denn den aktiven part uebernommen? der stein, oder du?


----------



## sebot.rlp (7. April 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ich hab meinen fehler ja eingesehen! auf jeden fall! und morgen werd ich auch   an die stelle gondeln...
> aber ich mein, jeder trail der wie der f-pfad häufig(!) gefahren wird verändert sich nunmal...die kurven werden breiter, steine lösen sich ab...das is doch normal, oder seh ich da wieder was falsch?



Das kommt drauf an wie man die Trails fährt. Wenn man nur schnell da runterrast, in die Kurven reinbremst, rumrutscht und Bremsspuren hinterlässt, dann passiert das sehr schnell. Dies ist mir auf jeden Fall in der letzten Zeit leider auf dem H.pfad aufgefallen. Bis vor ein paar Wochen sah es auf jeden Fall nicht so extrem aus wie jetzt.

Stefan Hermann hat mal gesagt: "Gute Biker hinterlassen keine Spuren"

Ciao
Sebastian


----------



## dave (7. April 2008)

stasi schrieb:


> das bezweifle ich:



Kommt schon Leute. Ich seh's ganz genauso wie Ihr! Aber mehr als sich wiederholt zu entschuldigen und demnächst den Stein wieder zu richten, kann er ja auch nicht tun ...   



sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an wie man die Trails fährt.
> Stefan Hermann hat mal gesagt: "Gute Biker hinterlassen keine Spuren"



So isses. Nur leider fehlt vielen das entsprechende Bewußtsein.


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. April 2008)

ich hab mich entschuldigt, hab ein schlechtes gewissen...aber naja, sooo nett wie ich gedacht hab sind die mtb'ler doch nich...vllt sollt ich lieber wieder angeln gehen am wochenende!


----------



## superrocker73 (7. April 2008)

So, jetzt werde ich mal hier 'ne Lanze für den Herrn L'saG brechen, er hat sich jetzt mehrfach entschuldigt und versprochen die Sache wieder gutzumachen und zu bereinigen, also???!!!???
Und ihn so dermassen anzugreifen, wie es hier einige Leute machen, die ansonsten hier im lokalen Forum nichts zu sagen haben und jetzt drauf losgehen finde ich nicht mehr lustig sondern nur noch bethelarm.
Tut mir leid, auch ich fand es nicht gut, aber Gentlemen...wir reden hier immer noch über einen entfernten Stein einer Schiefertreppe und nicht den Ausbruch des 3. Weltkrieges auch wenn ihn einige Leute hier fast heraufbeschwören wollen...also, fangt mal an zu überlegen, bevor ihr hier über's Forum Leute so massiv angreift.
Und überhaupt nehmen sich einige Leute hier sehr wichtig, andere haben wohl keine gute Kinderstube genossen und noch wieder andere sollten erst lesen und dann in die Tasten greifen...

Zitat:...."Raffst du nicht das du einfach nur den Stein hinlegen solltest, dann sind alle wieder glücklich und zufrieden!!" Redet Deine Freundin so mit Dir oder warum schlägst Du hier solch einen forschen Ton an, Kleiner???

Zitat:...."Es gibt sicher noch einige Trails an Mosel, Lahn und Rhein die noch nicht jeder kennt. Ich für meinen Teil werde die, die ich kenne nur noch den Bikern zeigen die auch vernünftig und sorgsam damit umgehen."
Vielleicht kannst Du ja an den Einfahrten "Deiner" Trails kleinen Hütten mit Wachposten aufstellen um vermeintlich schlechten Bikern kein Visum auszustellen!!!

Fakt ist übrigens auch, daß, wenn man's ganz genau nimmt, Trails wie der Hexenpfad lt. Gesetzgeber für MTBs verboten sind! Trotzdem werden wir am Wochenende natürlich die Treppe instand setzen, damit einige hier sie wieder mit Spaß befahren und andere wieder wie gewohnt runterschieben können!

So, und jetzt könnt ihr von mir aus auf mir herumhacken...Gute Nacht!!!


----------



## dave (7. April 2008)

Eigentlich ist doch alles gesagt. Warum noch weiter Öl ins Feuer gießen? 
LifesAGamble hat seine Einsicht halt auch nicht direkt gezeigt und daher haben sich die Gemüter eben ein wenig weiter erhitzt. Wäre eye to eye bestimmt anders verlaufen.

Also, begrabt das Thema jetzt einfach und gut ist. Wenn Steffen die Stelle wieder repariert hat, ist ja auch eigentlich alles wieder in Butter.


----------



## agrohardtail (8. April 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an wie man die Trails fährt. Wenn man nur schnell da runterrast, in die Kurven reinbremst, rumrutscht und Bremsspuren hinterlässt, dann passiert das sehr schnell. Dies ist mir auf jeden Fall in der letzten Zeit leider auf dem H.pfad aufgefallen. Bis vor ein paar Wochen sah es auf jeden Fall nicht so extrem aus wie jetzt.
> 
> Stefan Hermann hat mal gesagt: "Gute Biker hinterlassen keine Spuren"
> 
> ...



also ich weiß ja nicht wie andere das hier sehen, aber ich halte das für großen unsinn.
dann kann ich mir auch nen trekkingrad kaufen und muss nicht tausende euros in nen gutes fahrrad stecken.
warum achtet man beim mtb bau auf leichtbau, genau damit das fahrrad schneller ist. und wenn du nur da rumkurvst um die landschaft zu genießen dann kannste auch über asphaltwege am rhein entlang fahren. 
es geht doch darum schwere passagen so schnell wie möglich zu fahren das macht doch grad den reiz aus. also mir gibt es nicht wirklich nen adrenalinkick wenn ich mit 5km\h ne treppe runtereier.

und ich mein auch das nen grobstolliger reifen gerne mal spuren hinterlässt. 

ok wenn das so ist dann verbannt auch tiere menschen und alle anderen lebewesen aus dem wald bevor die noch spuren hinterlassen. am besten auch das wetter sonst hinterlässt der regen und der wind noch spuren.

bau dir nen gewächshaus und fahr da fahrrad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (8. April 2008)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> es geht doch darum schwere passagen so schnell wie möglich zu fahren das macht doch grad den reiz aus. also mir gibt es nicht wirklich nen adrenalinkick wenn ich mit 5km\h ne treppe runtereier.



Es geht hier primär um Kurven. Auf geraden Abschnitten kannst Du's ja _normalerweise_ problemlos laufen lassen ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen, da kein Grund für starke Bremsungen besteht.
Aber bei Kurven fängt's dann halt an. Die einen hinterlassen mit dem blockierten Hinterrad eine 10m lange Bremsspur vor und in der Kurve. Nicht etwa, weil sie zu schnell gewesen wären, sondern weil sie die Vorderradbremse nicht effektiv einsetzen..
Das genaue Gegenteil ist bei _engen_ Spitkzehren die Technik auf dem Vorderrad rumzurollen. Das hinterläßt relativ wenig Spuren und Du kommst mit Schwung aus der Kehre. Eine fortgeschrittene Technik, die ich z. B. dem _sauberen und schnellen_ Fahren zuordnen würde.

Aber klar, natürlich macht es Spass in Kurven zu driften und an den Grenzbereich der Reifen zu gehen. Das kannste ja auch problemlos auf Euren gebauten Strecken machen. 
Doch wir sorgen uns einfach um das Image, welches wir Biker bei den anderen Waldnutzern auf stärker frequentierten Wegen hinterlassen. Schließlich ist Biken auf Trails schlichtweg illegal und wir werden prinzipiell nur geduldet.



> ok wenn das so ist dann verbannt auch tiere menschen und alle anderen lebewesen aus dem wald bevor die noch spuren hinterlassen. am besten auch das wetter sonst hinterlässt der regen und der wind noch spuren.



Was Du anscheinend nicht realisierst ... Jäger, Wanderer und Naturschützer würden zumindest uns Biker gerne aus dem Wald vertrieben sehen! Das sind deutlich besser organisierte Interessengruppen als wir Biker, auf die wir daher durch saubere und sozialverträgliche Fahrweise Rücksicht nehmen müssen.
Ansonsten passiert bei anderen Abfahrten genau das gleiche wie bei der Ripp, wo wir Biker jahrelang stillschweigend geduldet wurden.


----------



## superrocker73 (8. April 2008)

Das genaue Gegenteil ist bei _engen_ Spitkzehren die Technik auf dem Vorderrad rumzurollen. Das hinterläßt relativ wenig Spuren und Du kommst mit Schwung aus der Kehre. Eine fortgeschrittene Technik, die ich z. B. dem _sauberen und schnellen_ Fahren zuordnen würde.

...was aber wahrscheinlich außer Dir und den anderen Bikern hier, die schon  200 Jahre im Sattel sitzen wohl niemandem so einfach gelingt...das hiesse dann im Umkehrschluss wirklich erst mit einer gewissen Technik auf den Trail zu gehen???!!!???

Wenn wir im Sommer am Rhein sitzen, Würstchen grillen, Bier trinken und Fußball spielen lass' ich euch auch nicht mitspielen, ich hab' damals nämlich ein paar Einsätze in der Landesliga gehabt und war in Duisburg und Kaiserau eingeladen...


----------



## dave (8. April 2008)

Ich glaube Du hast da viel zu viel hineininterpretiert. Das war lediglich ein Beispiel um zu demonstrieren, dass sauber und schnell sich nicht unbedingt ausschließt, so wie es bei agrohardtail für mich rüberkam. 
 Ich wollte nur die zwei Extremen aufzeigen. Man kann die Kehren auch sauber ohne Spuren fahren, indem man ausholt und vorher gezielt mit Hinterrad- _und_ Vorderrad abgebremst hat. Etwas das man mit der Zeit schon lernen und anderen vermitteln kann. Das kann man als Anfänger natürlich nicht direkt.

Ansonsten mal ganz allgemein ... warum werdet Ihr gleich so schnell persönlich? Das ist mir hier und im Ripp-Thread aufgefallen. Auf diese Weise schaukeln sich Themen schnell hoch und die Argumente bleiben auf der Strecke. Einfach ein paar Mal ruhig durchatmen, wenn jemand Eurer Meinung nach Schrott geschrieben und dann mit weniger Adrenalin antworten. Wir haben doch im Prinzip alle die gleichen Interessen!

Ansonsten ist das hier alles auch schon offtopic. Könnten wir auch in einem separaten Thread diskutieren.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (8. April 2008)

Diese Diskussion wird echt lächerlich. Ein Hobby, keine Gemeinschaft.
Bin selbst noch nicht lange dabei, aber ich bin der Meinung, man wächst an Herausforderungen oder man scheitert, aber dann probiert man es nochmal.

Prinzipiell sind Rider nicht gerade Freunde von Forstbeamten und Wanderer, aber mit einem freundlichen "Guten Tag" und einem "Dankeschön" fürs Platz machen kann man da schon richtig viel positiven eindruck schinden.


----------



## agrohardtail (8. April 2008)

@ kaihawaii  das machen die meisten.

@ dave ich fahre downhill und finde manchmal das die tausendmal sauberer fahren als leute die sich trailschützer/-liebhaber/-fahrer  nennen oder so. und wir lassen ,vom fahrtechnischen (nen gebauter sprung hinterlässt halt spuren, weniger spuren bei nem drift als manche radler die nur an ne kurve anbremsen. 
also schnell heißt wirklich nicht immer gleich unsauber.
aber so wie das vor meinem post rüberkam sollte da jeder nur noch herschleichen damit ja keine spuren hinterlassen werden.
mir ist schon klar das die uns im wald nicht sehen wollen, merke das auch regelmäßig am eigenen leid wenn uns gesagt wird das unsere strecke geduldet wird und dann machen die waldarbeiter die wieder platt.
bin mir dessem also schon bewusst.


----------



## LifesAGamble (8. April 2008)

wie wär's denn wenn man bei gutem wetter nach ner guten tour bei nem kühlen weizen über das thema bisschen fachsimpelt?
wie gesagt, darüber hatte ich noch nich nachgedacht, dass vllt mal unsere sprösslinge auch noch den FPfad fahren wollen  
ich würde sagen, dass thema hat jedem ein bisschen genutzt!
und jetzt hoffen wir mal auf besseres wetter die tage!
Gruß


----------



## dave (8. April 2008)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> @ dave ich fahre downhill und finde manchmal das die tausendmal sauberer fahren als leute die sich trailschützer/-liebhaber/-fahrer  nennen oder so.



Ne, ist ohenhin klar, dass die Downhiller gerade das Kurvenfahren raushaben und super sauber fahren können. Hatte ich auch nie bezweifelt. Deshalb schaue ich mir z. B. auch so gerne Earthed und Co. an! 



agrohardtail schrieb:


> also schnell heißt wirklich nicht immer gleich unsauber.
> aber so wie das vor meinem post rüberkam sollte da jeder nur noch herschleichen damit ja keine spuren hinterlassen werden.



Jo, dann sind wir ja einer Meinung. Ich wollte u. a. auch darauf hinaus, dass man nicht schleichen muss, sondern auch schnell sauber fahren kann.



agrohardtail schrieb:


> bin mir dessem also schon bewusst.



Okidoki!



LifesAGamble schrieb:


> wie wär's denn wenn man bei gutem wetter nach ner guten tour bei nem kühlen weizen über das thema bisschen fachsimpelt?


Na, das ist doch mal 'ne super Idee!


----------



## >Helge< (8. April 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> wie wär's denn wenn man bei gutem wetter nach ner guten tour bei nem kühlen weizen über das thema bisschen fachsimpelt?
> wie gesagt, darüber hatte ich noch nich nachgedacht, dass vllt mal unsere sprösslinge auch noch den FPfad fahren wollen
> ich würde sagen, dass thema hat jedem ein bisschen genutzt!
> und jetzt hoffen wir mal auf besseres wetter die tage!
> Gruß



 

..und wie Dave schon sagt, vielleicht nicht immer direkt drauf losknüppeln und vielleicht nicht immer alles so persönlich nehmen!


----------



## "KaiHawai" (8. April 2008)

Das mit dem Bier sollte klar gehen, allerdings will ich diese Diskussion erstmal wirklich begreifen können und diese Stelle fahren. Bin noch nicht so lange dabei und kenne sie noch nicht. Aber ich bin froh, dass es auch Menschen gibt die Denken und dann reden und es schaffen andere Menschen im Stillen eine Einsicht aufzuzeigen... 
Auf das das Bier beim nächsten schönen sonnigen Tag auch ja kalt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirnie (8. April 2008)

Sorry muss das ganze nochmal kurz aufgreifen!!! 



superrocker73 schrieb:


> Zitat:...."Raffst du nicht das du einfach nur den Stein hinlegen solltest, dann sind alle wieder glücklich und zufrieden!!" Redet Deine Freundin so mit Dir oder warum schlägst Du hier solch einen forschen Ton an, Kleiner???



Nummer 1:
Also ich schlage keinen forschen Ton an!! Falls du meinen Beitrag ganz gelesehn hast würdest du merken das ich Ihn zum teil verstanden hab!! Und auch absolut nicht erwarte das er sich sofort auf den Weg macht den Stein hinzulegen!!

Im gegenteil, ich versuch ja noch ihm klar zu machen das er es ja nicht in den nächsten 5min erledigen soll und einfach Grass über die Sache wachsen lassen soll!! und Mehr nicht!!!

Das Raffst du nicht... kamm auf in meinen Augen Sinnlosen Beitrag von ihm!!! Der meiner Meinung nach absolut keine Einsicht zeigt und Absolut unnötig war!!

Nummer 2:
Du kennst mich nicht, und weisst daher nicht wie in meiner Familie und meinem Freundeskreis gesprochen wird!! Vielleicht ist das ja bei dir so?

Nummer 3: 
Bin ich nicht KLEINER!! Sondern genau so eine Person wie du, die mit Respekt behandelt werden will!!!

Und bitte wenn du mich zitierst, bitte ganz!! Danke!!


----------



## Hirnie (8. April 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> wie wär's denn wenn man bei gutem wetter nach ner guten tour bei nem kühlen weizen über das thema bisschen fachsimpelt?
> wie gesagt, darüber hatte ich noch nich nachgedacht, dass vllt mal unsere sprösslinge auch noch den FPfad fahren wollen
> ich würde sagen, dass thema hat jedem ein bisschen genutzt!
> und jetzt hoffen wir mal auf besseres wetter die tage!
> Gruß



Richtig


----------



## stasi (8. April 2008)

sind wir schon im tiebreak?


----------



## stasi (8. April 2008)

hab ich gewonnen?


----------



## Rockyalex! (8. April 2008)

Hi Biker!

Hier ist ja richtig was los...

Also für mich ist die Einsicht vom Steinerücker eine sehr gute Sache und ich finde es wie schon gesagt toll, dass viele doch die gleche Ansicht übers Steinerücken haben.

Das war ja schon mal mein Anliegen.

Bin mal gespannt, wann ich einige von euch mal treff. 
Ein guter Vorschlag finde ich!

Gruss Alex


----------



## stasi (8. April 2008)

wie jetzt? keine steinigung?
ich war doch schon kies sammeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (8. April 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=SohMW2aa9IQ


naaaaaa????


----------



## agrohardtail (9. April 2008)

hatte grad matchball und hba ihn gespielt und gewonnen wie üblich^^


----------



## FreePicsKlicker (17. April 2008)

Wie geil ist das den hier? Wieso regt Ihr euch über so einen "dämlichen" Stein nur so auf? Wenn jemand deshalb die Treppe nicht mehr fahren will, kann er doch auch links raus droppen...sind doch nur 1,5m!


----------



## LifesAGamble (19. April 2008)




----------



## agrohardtail (21. April 2008)

ja nee das ist den meisten dann hier schon zu hart :-D


----------



## FreePicsKlicker (23. April 2008)




----------



## agrohardtail (23. April 2008)

lol


----------

